# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Just can't reach sleep paralysis

## bigCHEESE77

WILDing just isnt working for me! I can lay down for an hour and not get to sleep paralysis. All i have is a slight numbness and tingling, and i can still move during it. And I just can't find a way to distract my mind from being focused on my body, so not scratching and not moving is like torture. Help please?

(and yes, i am using WBTB)

----------


## mjstopgun

> WILDing just isnt working for me! I can lay down for an hour and not get to sleep paralysis. All i have is a slight numbness and tingling, and i can still move during it. And I just can't find a way to distract my mind from being focused on my body, so not scratching and not moving is like torture. Help please?
> 
> (and yes, i am using WBTB)



I had the exact same problem as you. Read this, it should help a lot. 
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=61525

I know some of the grammer is a little of, but give it a chance, it's worth it!

----------


## inhuman

I know how you feel cheese look at my sig  :Sad: 

Just never quit

----------


## Xena

ive had three WILDS four DILDOS  lol i mean dilds...  and ive done them all with in hours of laying down... and then which i acheive SP as i fall asleep and cannot wake up.

----------


## Pepsi

I can sympathize with you, Cheese. I&#180;ve been trying to have a WILD, but the closest I&#180;ve come was non-itentional.  :Sad:

----------


## holyhammers

yeh man last night i tried and i started daydreaming.... i came back and realized i was daydreaming to find my whole body numb.. then i became over excited and tried to breathe like i do when i sleep ( or at least how i think i breathe) and the numbness went away in like 10 seconds... i just rolled over and fell asleep..

----------


## tapanojum

I have only achieved SP once, and it was on accident when I woke up and didn't know what it was.

However, I've successfuly done a WILD twice, once unintentionally, and once this morning doing a WBTB.

I don't recall even reaching SP. I simply woke up, got on the computer for 40-45 mins, went  back to bed and turned on my timed beeper on my ipod.

Then I simply relaxed and stayed still and allowed sleep to take over, once I started sleeping, I instantly entered a short lucid dream, without ever consciously achieving SP. I've heard you don't necessarily have to reach SP in order to WILD.

----------


## adraw

> WILDing just isnt working for me! I can lay down for an hour and not get to sleep paralysis. All i have is a slight numbness and tingling, and i can still move during it. And I just can't find a way to distract my mind from being focused on my body, so not scratching and not moving is like torture. Help please?
> 
> (and yes, i am using WBTB)



For me, the biggest change was, that I allowed myself to lye on my side. It very rarely works on my back, becouse it simply is not the position i fall asleep. 

Also before i didnt do any relaxation and could not get my body to shut down. After some time I get into routine of doing relaxation every evening. It took me pretty a long time to master, but now, I dont have to do conscious relaxation anymore, becouse my body knows, what to do on its own. Now, everytime I work on wild, my body relaxes automatically and it automatically converges towards mind-body disconnection.

If I may recommend you, If you have problem with "forgeting about your body", you should prepare yourself some alternative places where to concentrate your awareness. Best time to do it is in separate briefing session. This way you split learning phase from attempt itself. 

Hope this helped somehow

----------


## SkinnyBill

*I had a similar problem, but i found a way to successfully have SP
1. Use WBTB (it is seriously easier)
2. Try and just imagine some music. Anything works. Any song that you recently heard, or is just stuck in your head. Just imagine that you have an iPod playing. Let any songs drift through. You can change halfway through, or constantly 'loop' the song.
     NOTE. Counting breaths etc. never worked for me.
3. Keep doing that until you are in SP.*

I think this works because you are concentrating on the song, and every bit (every instrument etc.) so it distracts from your body. Also...
* TRY NOT TO THINK OF THE WORDS! If you think of just the music, and not the words, it seems to work better for me*

----------


## Royalpeach

> * TRY NOT TO THINK OF THE WORDS! If you think of just the music, and not the words, it seems to work better for me*



It's probably because the words take more energy and concentration to remember exactly, plus, it would be along to a tune. It's like a computer. Running just internet explorer is fine for most computers, but running a online-game within that IE would take up more RAM. (Sorry for the weird analogy, I'm a rather large tech geek  ::D: )

----------


## bigCHEESE77

I've been camping the past week, so sorry for not replying. I didn't even try anything LD at the campout, so I've obviously gotten no where. I'm going to try the stretches tonight, then post back my results.

----------


## bigCHEESE77

I did it!!! I woke up this morning, stayed up for about 12 minutes to do stretches, then went back to bed. I did the stop drop and roll technique. At the second position, I started having HH like crazy. I barely managed to stay awake. I didn't really feel any roll over signal, and I had been in the drop position for a while, so I went to roll position. Shortly after, I was in a pretty vivid dream. The dream was a field with a bunch of people on it. Unfortunately, I didn't have lucidity in the dream. Now I need a better method that will keep me lucid.

I used visualizations for this WILD. About halfway through, I would start visualizing a spacific scene (me in a tower), and the scene would take off and animate itself. However, the animated scene would be totally random and not related to my visualization. So I would just watch the visualization. The good part about that was that I could easily get my mind off my body. The bad part was that I was just watching, So i didn't use my conscious mind enough to remember that it was a dream, which was how I lost lucidity. but I am still extremely happy I was able to WILD. 


I didn't feel sleep paralysis, and I don't even think I had it. However, I have found a signal that I am about to start having dreamscenes that works just as well as SP sensations. MY signal is when I feel my body moving, but I haven't actually moved. An image also sometimes accompanies the unreal movement. For example, suddenly I was camping and walking down from an outhouse. The movement felt totally real, but at the same time I knew my body didn't move. So I am guessing that I am moving my dream body.This happens to me all the time before I go to sleep, I've just never really taken note of it before. 

Now, I will be working on dream entrance and stabalization. The dream I had wasn't very long, and I didn't have lucidity upon entrance.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Congratulations  :boogie:   Now that you've identified the signal that you're entering a dream, you know what to watch for.  I hope this works for you all the time  ::D:

----------


## bigCHEESE77

It should hopefully. I tried it again today during a nap, but I just fell asleep. That's a problem that I have had and probably will have a lot. Any suggestions for it?

----------


## tapanojum

Don't mean to hijack this thread, but I've never felt full SP either! I've had heavy numbing, feeling of spinning, and even feeling like my body is floating/flipping etc. I've had 4 Lucid dreams now. (Technically many more, but they were short series of LD's strung together), and I've entered all of them without SP.

Scratch that, I've felt SP only once, and that's when I woke up from a nap and couldn't move, I didn't know what it was at the time and began to panic.

Any tips on how to enter SP? I don't need it to reach lucidity, as the WBTB technique has been working 100&#37; of the time for me, the past 4 days, but I just wish to experience SP for the sake of the experience.

Btw, Skinnybill, I have a similar method to enter a dream and become lucid, although mine is a LOT naughtier than your music method!

I just remember the best Blowjob I've ever gotten in my life, it was so amazing that the memory has remained pretty vivid in my mind. I just relive that scene all over again and activate all my senses when picturing it. This takes all my focus and before I know it, I'm in some random dream and I don't even have to RC. I just simply say "Hmm, this is a weird dream... **Lucid**"

----------


## bigCHEESE77

I've basically given up on SP. I don't need it, and I hear people complain about it making the WILD difficult, so I don't particularly want it either. As I said in my earlier post, I found a sign that works for me to show where I am in the WILD, so I'm not going to worry about SP at all.

----------


## cschin

I haven't really tried WILD. But this thread and Adraw's thread have gotten me interested in it. It's great to hear that you found what worked and you have inspired me to try my own way. (Which i have a problem doing)

----------


## Pepsi

Wow. I´ve been trying to get it, but my closest was at the beach a couple days ago. I was bored, so I got comfy in a beach chair. I was close to my usual vibrations, but I left. For me, I get these weird vibratons. They start from my neck, hands, and feet, and crawl their way up. Then I feel numb. That´s the closest I´ve gotten to an actual WILD.

----------


## Desert Claw

Maybe you should just skip that step and go straight to the good stuff - thats what I would do. You just need to find that feeling when you know you are past that, or when you see things or hear things. that way you don't need to worry about sleep paralysis! thats my opinion anyway.

 ::roll::

----------


## Luciel

> I had the exact same problem as you. Read this, it should help a lot. 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=61525
> 
> I know some of the grammer is a little of, but give it a chance, it's worth it!



Lol.His grammer?You spelled "off" wrong...

----------


## mjstopgun

ha, i just caught that. oops...

----------


## Luciel

> ha, i just caught that. oops...



Lol but you were right,that guys grammer is not so great,but he gave a pretty helpful guide!


Lol I like your LD goal for kingdom Hearts,Dragon Ball Z and star Wars!(You know 3 new kingdom Hearts games are coming out,one for DS,one for PSP,and one for mobile phones(japanese phones only),and there is a remastered series for Dragon Ball Z.It's called Dragon Ball Z Kai.Also Star Wars Clone Wars the show sucks.(Just saying)

----------


## mjstopgun

To adraw's credit he definately has some of the most helpful posts here. and ya ive already preordered 358/2 days... 
however all this is reallyyyy of(f) topic...

----------

